# Sawyer Paddles & Oars Is Now On The Buzz!



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Sawyer has joined the Buzz as a Site Sponsor! You'll see posts/comments from Zac Kauffman (CEO & Ownership Team), Aaron Stone, and Derek Young (Sales Managers for Southern US and Northern US) in support of our Brand, Customers, and Products. Our primary role will be to respond to inquiries and provide support for our Retail and Boat Building Partners, many of who are also Sponsors and content contributors as well. 

Please use our "Shop Local" feature on www.paddlesandoars.com to help you find your nearest Dealer by Zip Code, and we look forward to hearing from you!

Derek


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Welcome to the Buzz, great to see you here!! I'm a big fan of your products.


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

Glad to have you guys. Looking forward to getting a new set of sticks this year. Welcome!


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I would never think about "oars" other than Sawyer at this time!

Your paddles are beautiful. I'd love to evaluate them. My local source for such considerations is Down River Equipment. Will you be repped here in the spring if covid permits.


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

Good to hear. You have always had great customer service.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Congrads, 

Sawyer, your website representation of your paddles is now three thumbs up! So much easier to appreciate what you offer.


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi Ron, thank you! DRE is a great source and we're glad you've got a Dealer near you. Aaron is the Account Manager for the SW, and he's been at previous events, but we'll update on our 2021 show & travel schedules when more is known to safely and responsibly do so. 

Until then, Happy Holidays! 

Derek



GeoRon said:


> I would never think about "oars" other than Sawyer at this time!
> 
> Your paddles are beautiful. I'd love to evaluate them. My local source for such considerations is Down River Equipment. Will you be repped here in the spring if covid permits.
> 
> Ron Radzieta/GeoRon


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I had spaced that Arron is our local Sawyer rep. I'm looking at his card now with penned notation "Good Man!" 

I look forward to spring and hope that post Covid we can touch and feel Sawyer paddles at DRE, Confluence Kayaks and Golden River Sports here near where I live.


----------



## sporkfromork (Dec 16, 2020)

Long time kayaker here, just bought a 14' oar rig, pm me some coupon codes I need oars!!!


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Aaron is a good man and has been extremely helpful to me in the past. Welcome to the buzz! I love my Sawyer Oars.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

sporkfromork said:


> Long time kayaker here, just bought a 14' oar rig, pm me some coupon codes I need oars!!!


Yeah I have some squaretops and some MXS but I’ll take a code too to upgrade all of them to squaretops! 😉


----------



## Endopotential (May 14, 2019)

I just bought your Aire 12' combo. Beau was a joy to work with. Looking forward to picking it up from you soon!


----------

